# Going back to old days - via Youtube!



## avide (Mar 1, 2013)

So would you step into a time machine just to listen to 500kHz? Well, at least for a moment:

Summer 1974
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RRak_yBhrwA

Good and bad CW tone, lots of chirps, some bad operators - QLF

Wick Radio in the 60s - voice on 2182 and CW on 500.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FyXhVI5p1mw


Portishead - from landline room to radio room
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gr0Z-mtK0Do

The same station, Hello World in 1982
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F8jcvhrEgZM


A lifeboat transmitter during test
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WDnBSkm9MAY

So let's switch Atalanta to HF and warm up a 'span.

And this - a bunch of Vs then WLO WLO WLO QTC? and then short DE. Well known I suppose.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=psNzvY3ICAM

QTC from Athinai Radio/SVA/SVF on board MV Handy Carrier/9HJV2. (1990). Too fast for me, caught only some letters, not all. Still against a learning curve
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sNmfmT_G9ec

Seoul Radio still uses CW
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkaeCbxoOig
They still have TFC LIST! Heard one of the transmissions a few days ago using WebSDR - too much QRM in my QTH.

KPH operator at work with his silver bug
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLXLXe7fGEs

KPH at Night of Nights in 2011, closing message
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYhrSEERvbI
and received:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-2yJi42QAA

Beats me, too fast.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HlZYvtxh4ac

Does anybody have any tapes from old days?


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

HLG is QSA 5 on 8484 kHz right now.


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

avide said:


> So would you step into a time machine just to listen to 500kHz? Well, at least for a moment:
> 
> Summer 1974
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RRak_yBhrwA
> ...


That wonderful Spanish warble (from EAO and EAS) at about 2 mins in - great memories of the Western Approaches and working EAL and EAT ...

Thank god for someone recording this, how I wish I had now ...


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

_Seoul Radio still uses CW
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkaeCbxoOig
_
I saw the 8484 on the Rx, tuned it on mine and yes, there he is, right now. QRM from HEB sitor but easily readable.

David
+


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

_The same station, Hello World in 1982
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F8jcvhrEgZM_

I remember those two. I stood a Boat Show at Southampton at which they were supposed to be helping promote Maritime Services. Didn't see much of them though. Daren't say what Ernie C said !!

David
+


----------



## avide (Mar 1, 2013)

"CQ CQ CQ DE HLG HLG HLG QSX 8MHZ K" - looped.
On websdr it's 599 all the time. In one of the recorded msg their key stuck.


----------



## Searcher2004 (May 3, 2012)

avide said:


> So would you step into a time machine just to listen to 500kHz? Well, at least for a moment:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anybody have any tapes from old days?


Hi,

I have a wav file of the last night of UK 500kHz operation, I think that was Dec 31st 1998. It's a big file, 467 Mb so won't e-mail.

Roger


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

I still have in the Loft a Murray Code tape which turned out a superb picture of Concorde.


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

R651400 said:


> Seen one of a Spitfire and it was superb. You're going to be hard-pressed to find anyone who can make a printout but they are still around.


I would like to see it printed out again but I have no idea where I could go to facilitate same these day's


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

R651400 said:


> This is probably your best bet to find if anyone near still tickling an old teleprinter keyboard....
> 
> http://www.bartg.org.uk/committee.asp


Thank's for your reply and info R, it would appear that the Museum at Goxhill are looking for a DTN Teleprinter which was the type of machine's at Northwood my tape came from in 1982. On reflection I also have a teleprinter tape of Mrs Slo***'s "Pussy"(*))


----------



## avide (Mar 1, 2013)

Searcher2004 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a wav file of the last night of UK 500kHz operation, I think that was Dec 31st 1998. It's a big file, 467 Mb so won't e-mail.
> 
> Roger


Ok, so:
1) install Audacity (click here) (it's free, open source and no virus ), add up LAME (look  and read here (click),
2) fire up Audacity,
3) load Your LARGE FILE,
4) Hit File -> Export, set file type to MP3 file,
5) give it a new name, set place to desktop or whenever You want,
6) click Save and 5-10 times smaller MP3 file will be created. Now this file can be uploaded to filedropper, rapidshare or similar services,
7) give us a link to download this file. Then maybe I could prepare a slideshow and with your permission, upload it to Youtube. Link to YT will be placed in this thread.


----------



## Searcher2004 (May 3, 2012)

avide said:


> Ok, so:
> 1) install Audacity (click here) (it's free, open source and no virus ), add up LAME (look  and read here (click),
> 2) fire up Audacity,
> 3) load Your LARGE FILE,
> ...


OK, many thanks for that; I used Audacity to copy the file from audio cassette to PC some years ago but I don't have it on this PC.

I'll look into doing that over the weekend and let you know via P/M where it finishes up. There's a couple of accompanying text files I created with the actual messages for non-Morse readers and I will tack those on. 

There was also a commercial DVD made of the Big QRT, I have it somewhere but can't lay my hands on it, IIRC the bulk of it was recorded at GLD.

73

Roger


----------



## G4UMW (May 30, 2007)

Searcher2004 said:


> There was also a commercial DVD made of the Big QRT, I have it somewhere but can't lay my hands on it, IIRC the bulk of it was recorded at GLD.


The DVD is called "QRT 500" and is available from Amazon:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/QRT-wireless-telegraphy-1901-1997-transmissions/dp/B0031NXRP8


----------

